

Why 2015 Will Be My Year - troyclark
https://medium.com/@TroyClark/why-2015-will-be-my-year-56c3b0b331f5

======
stephengoodwin
Great post. You're way ahead of me when I was 17.

Just my 2 cents: First, set a goal (which you've done with this post). Then,
develop a plan of action steps with deadlines. If you hit your action steps by
your deadline, celebrate! If you miss your deadline, reassess and ask
yourself: Am I doing too much? Is the scope too big? Do I need to give myself
more time? Finally, check in with yourself every 1-3 months to see if you're
satisfied with your progress, or if you should change course.

P.S. Don't forget to enjoy your last year of high school. You'll have many
opportunities to build businesses, but you only go through high school (and
college) once.

~~~
troyclark
Thanks for the advice Stephen, I'll definitely remember that in the future.

I agree that one of the best ways to meet a goal (and one that has worked for
me in the past) is to write down goals and cross them off as they are
completed. For some reason, this boosts my productivity like crazy.

------
dmschulman
Welcome to HN troyclarke and guerne. I see your accounts are as young as the
posting of this article. HN has a lot of great resources to offer you. Read up
and good luck

~~~
troyclark
Long time reader, this is my first time posting :) Thanks for the welcome!

------
guerne
Experiencing everything that Troy mentioned firsthand, it's a powerful read.

